# Uber CEO and His Street Violinist Girlfriend Call It Quits



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

A little gossip for your Friday:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-work-brought-company-s-mounting-losses.html


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I thought that maybe she'd be the opposite of him but when hearing some of her public comments I found she was the same type of person. I thought it was a match made in heaven. lol


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't believe this.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is good news.
Hopefully he was in love with her and is crushed.
Now he can make even WORSE decisions and tank his company faster.
TwoFiddyMile-
SHaring joy and happiness


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

FARIS said:


> I don't believe this.


Time will tell. Page Six broke the story, but they are sometimes wrong. Keep an eye on her Twitter: https://twitter.com/GabiViolin14/


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is good news.
> Hopefully he was in love with her and is crushed.
> Now he can make even WORSE decisions and tank his company faster.
> TwoFiddyMile-
> SHaring joy and happiness


Travis already sees his drivers as too dumb to even deserve a tip. Every time I think about adding Uber to my Lyft experience, I think of Travis and immediately erase that thought from my mind. I don't want to generate one red cent for an owner like that.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I say, contrary to what the story reads, she is the one that ended the relationship.
After realizing how hated Travis is, what a dunce he is, how he will soon go bust and land a lifelong prison term, that she is much better off as a street violinist.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

He wouldn't even marry her? I thought'd they'd been together for a good minute. Any self-respecting woman will leave a guy if the relationship isn't going anywhere...even if she's in a relationship with a jillionaire.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

He may know that things are bad and that his world will soon come crashing down on him. She is young and naive. He may not want her to have to endure what he is likely about to go through.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> He wouldn't even marry her? I thought'd they'd been together for a good minute. Any self-respecting woman will leave a guy if the relationship isn't going anywhere...even if she's in a relationship with a jillionaire.


I bet he proposed, shoved the prenup at her, and she saw his actual net worth and that he was willing to part with 0.0℅.
After all, a street fiddler is basically an Uber driver with talent.
Screws Uber drivers and leaves them bleeding on the street.
Why would he treat her any differently?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

When he presented her with the prenuptial agreement and told her the tip is already included, she split.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is good news.
> Hopefully he was in love with her and is crushed.
> Now he can make even WORSE decisions and tank his company faster.
> TwoFiddyMile-
> SHaring joy and happiness


Such an optimist !

Why the split ?
A street violenist ?

Was she " Fiddling Around "?

Next time ,try a wind instrument musician,they " blow" harder.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Most of these rich geeks can't get chicks.
Bill Gates was unhappily single for most of his life.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Most of these rich geeks can't get chicks.
> Bill Gates was unhappily single for most of his life.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Most of these rich geeks can't get chicks.
> Bill Gates was unhappily single for most of his life.





Kalee said:


> When he presented her with the prenuptial agreement and told her the tip is already included, she split.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

He is self-driving now.....


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

A billionaire & a street musician (violinist), love/friendship & business opportunity was made for each other.
Lets use the same argument/reasoning of Travis K with regards to cars sitting idle in the driveway & not making money. Assuming some/similar reason must have been put forward to this street musician. Don't play on the street for a few dollars. Will get you bigger gigs. *P/T gig.* Just weekends. 
She accepted as she was desperate, penniless & homeless similar to some Uber drivers who have to make ends meet.

*As a street musician, she performed at corporate parties & functions through Uber's app & Travis K's contacts.*
Trava$$ Kalanick decided to increase his take & commission on her gigs to make up for Uber's losing billions $$$.
As, she did not agree to TK's new agreement & percentage of commission, the partnership was ended & terminated.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

Gold diggers are quite adept at abandoning a sinking ship before it goes under.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I bet he proposed, shoved the prenup at her, and she saw his actual net worth and that he was willing to part with 0.0℅.
> After all, a street fiddler is basically an Uber driver with talent.
> Screws Uber drivers and leaves them bleeding on the street.
> Why would he treat her any differently?


Funny she worked for ONLY tips yet he's so opposed to them.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> ... I don't want to generate one red cent for an owner like that.


I think it took you awhile to come around to this view point, but you got to the right place eventually. Welcome aboard sir! We're all waiting for the reboot, TNC V2.0. Travis can watch the live stream from his jail cell.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

It says he ditched her since the company lost some money and he is having to work harder now. Hey Travis! Here's a clue and I won't even charge you for it! Stop paying traitors large money to sign up "friends". It is mostly bringing out "trainers" who are giving you terrible drivers. No bargain for you and the company even at the current $250.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Did her rating fall below a 4.8?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Did her rating fall below a 4.8?


Sex with him made her vomit. That'll kill your rating real quick like.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ha ha ha,
She most know a lot more than what we think, and she would not wait any more. 

The ship is going down with the captain.

For the record, I don't hate Uber but their way of handling business with drivers. Screwing up its workers, it is not a nice way of doing business.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Kind of funny here, that she's driving herself to a big fancy party in SF (recently) rather than Ubering or taking Lyft.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BI6Qgmmg2_e/


----------

